#ubuntu-irc 2008-05-19
<vorian> anyone speak bulgarian? (that's awake?)
<Amaranth> wth
<Amaranth> oh, i thought ompaul was sending me here :P
<ompaul> Amaranth, na - my typo
<erUSUL> Pici: cc__ has returned
<Pici> I see, thanks erUSUL
<erUSUL> np
<jdavies> PriceChild: you may wish to watch over (dechiper) the stuff in -ru, the ones that were trolling in -ca and chating in there
<jdavies> hey, you're already popular...
<PriceChild> jdavies: have you been using a translation tool?
<jdavies> PriceChild: nop
<jdavies> PriceChild: I wonder what UTFeR is doing in -ca
<jdavies> PriceChild: russians in #kubuntu-offtopic now
<erUSUL> faggots is not nice in english is it?
<bazhang> indeed not
<erUSUL> bazhang: bossanac on #ubuntu
<bazhang> erUSUL, I saw he posted and quit; now is banned
<bazhang> oops not yet
<no0tic> hi all, I left the ubuntu-it irc team and passed all contacts to jester-, he is now the new point of reference for the italian group. Unfortunately he doesn't speak english
<Myrtti> no0tic: would you mind asking him to search for a co-admin who would?
<Myrtti> or even a single op
<Myrtti> doesn't have to be the admin of the channel
<no0tic> Myrtti, yes, there's twilight (an ubuntu-it loco councillor) that is a co-admin and the alternate contact for the main channel
<Myrtti> great
<no0tic> s/that/who/
<Myrtti> excellent
<no0tic> Myrtti, could you tell this change to the irc-council?
<Myrtti> consider it done
<no0tic> thanks a lot
<no0tic> bye :)
<Myrtti> bye :-)
<fetova> hi
<fetova> i wanna ask for LoCobot...
<fetova> someone knows how to contact with the manager?
#ubuntu-irc 2008-05-24
<alefteris> We haven't seen ubottu for a long time in #ubuntu-gr. How can we get it back?
<Myrtti> do you specifically want ubottu or would any of the other bots with same functionalities work as well?
<alefteris> Myrtti, any of the same functionality
<Myrtti> nalioth: ^ *blinkblink* pretty please
<no0tic> :)
<jdavies> no0tic: !
<no0tic> ehi jdavies
<no0tic> how do you do
<jdavies> fine, not too bad
<jdavies> yourself?
<no0tic> fine too
#ubuntu-irc 2009-05-18
 * zaafouri is away (brb =))
<Myrtti> ubuntu-tn: you seriously have that script on or something?
<Myrtti> zaafouri: please turn it off, it makes baby kittens cry
<zaafouri> Myrtti, good morning
<zaafouri> Myrtti, sorry for that
 * zaafouri is away (brb =))
<niko> lol
#ubuntu-irc 2009-05-19
<gsuveg> re
<Myrtti> hello
<elky> gsuveg, what's the problem in -hu?
<Myrtti> how can we help you?
<gsuveg> he completely floods the #ubuntu-hu channel..
<gsuveg> and write msg to me
<gsuveg> or someone who kick he
<Tm_T> who?
<gsuveg> realy bad words!
<gsuveg> Ingavizir
<gsuveg> the nich
<fidusz> nick
<gsuveg> but now he take my 2nd registered nich gsuveg2
<gsuveg> and send invite to users on #ubuntu-hu
<gsuveg> so no reason?
<elky> gsuveg, can you do your channel a favour and add *@freenode/staff/* and UbuntuIrcCouncil to the access list. that will allow freenode staff and ubuntu irc council help out if things are desperate.
<elky> you may need to pass that info to friczy
<gsuveg> ok, we do it
<elky> thanks.
<gsuveg> we thanks :)
<gsuveg> bye
<fidusz> bye
<niko> hi
<niko> for months now, we have problems with one belgium guy
<niko> he change isp, ip lot of times each day, evade ban, evade kline, i m tired to put it out ..
<niko> so actually, on #ubuntu-fr* channels, *.be is now redirect to #ubuntu-fr-ops fyi
<LjL> ugh
<LjL> you do realize #ubuntu-be redirects people to #ubuntu-fr for support?
<niko> yes, it s why we forward to -fr-ops
<JanC> LjL: it points people to -nl, -fr & -de & #ubuntu for support
<LjL> JanC: of course, i meant french speaking people.
<LjL> niko: does this fellow always join from belgian ISPs?
<niko> yes
<LjL> niko: but not always the same ISP? weird.
<niko> perhaps you know this guy : SODOMIT, JuifKiller, Enqley, IN
<JanC> niko: which Belgian guy?
<LjL> people using proxies generally don't restrict themselves to a country
<niko> LjL: yes he cracks wifi or go to cybercoffee
<LjL> ah
<JanC> I don't know that name
<LjL> no, me neither
<niko> he troll on lot of -fr channels : wikipedia, python, html etc
<niko> banned on evade ban on all
<JanC> niko: his nicks seem to indicate he's French-speaking?
<niko> yes
<niko> but really mad
<niko> difficult to understand how he thinks :)
<niko> his last contribution on #ubuntu-fr-offtopic
<niko> http://mediabox.pastebin.com/ma0e5da4
<LjL> so what will you do when belgians join -ops? set exempt? tell them sorry, you can't join? help them there?
<JanC> lol @ [requested by uBOTu-fr: " Inutile de répéter"]
<niko> LjL: we put +e
<niko> i hope it s a temporary solution :)
<LjL> i hope so too
<LjL> niko: does he usually start spamming just as soon as he joins?
<niko> non, it will so easy if it s that case
<niko> he just troll and insult
<niko> like "Enculé de juif pédophile"
<niko> if you understand french
<LjL> niko: have you considered setting a mute on .be instead of a ban, and then voicing users? it might possibly be easier than exempts
<niko> ah
<LjL> i understand enough of it, yeah
<niko> yes, that a better solution
<JanC> would also be good to send them a message so that they know why  ;)
<LjL> well, you'd have to watch out for .be joiners, while in the redirect-to-ops case, you'd notice them "automatically"
<LjL> yes, a bot could be made to do that, as well perhaps as to notify in -ops that they have joined
<niko> yes
<niko> i will talk with others ops about that and we do the best solution
<LjL> niko: mind if i peek in -ops?
<JanC> niko: you're Belgian too?
<niko> no, french
<JanC> ah, you have a Flemish name though  ;)
<niko> JanC: yes i know :)
<LjL> JanC: he knows! isn't that weird? :P
<niko> :p
<JanC> well, part of Flanders *is* in France
<niko> yes, i born 20km near belgium :)
<niko> LjL: well, we finaly decide to modifiy bot and inform us after each be connect
<JanC> still live there?
<niko> i'm near cannes now - south france
<LjL> niko: hope this works. if he's a smart troll, he'll make it seem like he's innocuous before he gets voiced...
<JanC> ah, was just because I know someone who lives next to the French border there
<LjL> niko: the bot already reports what muted users say in -ops, doesn't it?
<JanC> niko: what ISPs does he use?
<niko> LjL: yes
<LjL> so that will be good
<niko> JanC: one seconds
<niko> *!*@*109-94.dyn.versateladsl.be
<niko> *!*@91.177.*
<niko> *!*@7.150-*.adsl-dyn.isp.belgacom.be
<niko> lot of in fact
<JanC> hm, versatel is a professional ISP (the professional sister-company of consumer-ISP Tele2)
<LjL> those are previous bans on him?
<niko> there is some akick on ip plage yes
<JanC> if he wasdoing this from work/school, that might be interesting  :P
<niko> we advise impacted guy to set a cloak
<LjL> JanC: if he's doing it from open/cracked wifi as niko suggested, that's quite possibly the worst possible situation one can encounter
<niko> 2009/05/19 16:49:29 -!-  ircname  : SODOMIT
<niko> 2009/05/19 16:49:29 -!-  channels : #mandrivafr #python-fr #debianfr #bsdfanatics
<niko> actually
<JanC> LjL: right, ISPs might warn their customers, but that will take years  ;)
<Nehyx> hi, P3L|C4N0 ban my in #ubuntu-es
<Nehyx> without reason
<Nehyx> and I have got logs
<Nehyx> I only said, what irc programm are you uaing?
<forces> and P3L|C4N0 wants ban me just because I ask him why he banned Nehyx
<Nehyx> and he quiet me
<Nehyx> yes, that too
<Nehyx> and yesterday he said to me join in #ubuntu-es-ops for talk about my kick without reason
<Nehyx> I asked him reason
<Nehyx> and he banned me
<Nehyx> in #u-es-ops
<forces> :O really?
<Nehyx> yes
<forces> /join #ubuntu-ops
<Pici> Let me see if I can get
<Pici> P3L|C4N0 to join here
<Nehyx> ok thx
<Nehyx> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2009/05/19/%23ubuntu-es.html
<Nehyx> here is log
 * jussi01 waves to stew
<talishte> o/
<Seeker`> hi
<talishte> we have some isues in a LOCO team Guatemala Ubuntu-GT
<LjL> pueden tambien hablar español aqui (aunque claro que la mayor parte de los aqui solo hablan ingles)
<jdardon> gracias LjL
<talishte> gracias LjL
<tuxtor> talishte, entonces más facil podes explicar xD
<talishte> El creador del cana j_aroche ya no está participando activamente por lo que pedimos que su puesto sea tomado por tuxtor quien participa activamente en el canal y en las actividades
<tuxtor> talishte, no es con el canal es con la lista de correo
<talishte> OK si es la lista de correo
<LjL> talishte said that the channel creator, j_aroche, isn't active so they're asking for its place to be taken by tuxtor, who does partecipate actively in the channel
<jdardon> talishte: creo podriamos ser varios para mejor adminsitracion
<LjL> tuxtor corrected him saying that it's about the mailing list, not the channel
<LjL> tuxtor, talishte: las listas de correo no estan controladas para el team irc
<Seeker`> isn't that heading towards the realms of canonical-sysadmin?
<talishte> si sería lo ideal que jardon, tuxtor, JManGT y yo talishte tengamos derechos administrativos a ese nivel
<tuxtor> LjL, a donde podriamos ir?
<LjL> tuxtor: no sé. Seeker` dice que puede ser un problema para #canonycal-sysadmin, pero no estoy seguro
<LjL> este j_aroche no se puede contactar?
<Myrtti> while they're here, they could ask leogg to add IrcCouncil and freenode to access list?
<LjL> hay un "j_aroche" aqui en freenode que solamente estaba connectado hace una semana
<Myrtti> (can't remember the exact masks now, having a sugar rush)
<LjL> UbuntuIrcCouncil and *!*@freenode/staff/*
 * LjL goes away for dinner / se va a comer
<talishte> thanks LjL
<m4v> Pici: p3l|c4n0 didn't want to join?
<Pici> m4v: I sent him a pm earlier and got no response.
<RoAkSoAx> he has an idle of over 3 hours.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-05-20
<mimor_> is it possible to get a freenode cloak?
<m4v> mimor_: you mean an unaffiliated one? ask in #freenode
<mimor_> I've come to this place as it's mentioned on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-cloaks
<mimor_> :P
<LjL> yes but that applies if you're an ubuntu member and want an ubuntu member cloak
<LjL> if you just want an unaffiliated cloak, then #freenode
<mimor_> I suppose I'm an Ubuntu member ;)
<mimor_> I'm a member of the ubuntu-be loco... does that counts too?
<JanC> mimor_: you're not an "Ubuntu Member"  ;)
<LjL> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<JanC> mimor_: after you organise the karmic release party I will support your membership application  ;)
 * JanC loves to bribe volunteers  :P
<LjL> tsk
<mimor_> JanC: oklol
<JanC> LjL: he organised our Jaunty release party too  ツ
<mimor_> "Contributions should be significant and visible."... JanC was it visible? :P
<LjL> i didn't see it!
<mimor_> :(
<JanC> LjL: well, you come to Belgium for the karmic release party?
<LjL> JanC: i'm told belgium doesn't exist, so i'm a bit uneasy at that. i think not.
<mimor_> its nice to know this kind of cloak exists... it leaded me to the ubuntu cloak... now I learned what a "real" ubuntero is :P
<JanC> anyway, mimor_, you can get an unaffiliated cloak from freenode
<mimor_> I always tought that buntu logo on my ass-cheeck counted :P
<mimor_> k thx JanC
<mimor_> I'll look in to it tomorrow
<mimor_> after work, B4 BBQ :)
<mimor_> nn all & thx 4 the info's
 * JanC has a highlight on "ubuntu-be"  ;)
<m4v> ack, so many acronysms!
<LjL> yeah i was slightly tempted to !leet
<ryanakca> Could the IRC Council please grant an ubuntu/bot/ cloak to kubugtu, along the lines of what I have for Quizbuntu (n=Quizbunt@ubuntu/bot/quizbuntu) ? kubugtu currently announces new bugs for the ~kubuntu-bugs LP team in #kubuntu-bugs (similar to what Eeebotu does in #ubuntu-bugs-announce , except for Kubuntu) and runs p1tr (bzr checkout lp:p1tr)
<Hellow> Hello, I got Ubuntu membership like 15 mins ago, and I was wondering if I could get my IRC cloak?
<jimi_hendrix> Hellow, uhh...i think you need to be a member, not a member of the BT for that
<jimi_hendrix> (two different things)
<Snova> He is.
<LjL> Hellow: i'm not very sure any of the people who can cloak you are currently around, but meanwhile you can give your launchpad address, and make sure you've followed the nickname setup steps at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Hellow> jimi_hendrix: "Hello, I got Ubuntu membership like 15 mins ago"
<jimi_hendrix> ok sure
 * jimi_hendrix missed that
<jimi_hendrix> and is lost
<LjL> ...
<Hellow> LjL: nickname is fully setup, should I just paste my LP address here?
<Hellow> (I'm already on the LP membership team)
<LjL> Hellow: yes, although if you prefer not to for some reason, that will be fine - you will have to wait for staff to show up anyway
<Hellow> dosent matter to me: https://launchpad.net/~hellow
<hggdh> hello, can someone please setup my cloak? https://edge.launchpad.net/~hggdh2 . Thanks.
<pleia2> the board only approved people with nicknames starting with "h" this evening
<pleia2> :)
<Hellow> wow, really?
<pleia2> yes, the three of you, hggdh, Hellow and hypa7ia
<Hellow> oh, wow
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> goes with the letter, methinks
<Hellow> LjL: How long do people normally have to wait? lol
<Snova> It's late. Staffers are sleeping. :)
<Hellow> oh yay
<Hellow> lol
<jussi01> nalioth: Pricey ^^
<niko> hi
<niko> what's up ?
<jpds> niko: Clouds.
<jussi01> the ceiling?
<Myrtti> hair.
 * Hellow is still waiting from last night for someone to apply his irc cloak -.-
<Hellow> lol
<hggdh> hello, can someone please setup my freenode cloak? https://edge.launchpad.net/~hggdh2 . Thanks.
<jussi01> hggdh: have you set up your nick according to: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<hggdh> jussi01, yes, I have
<jussi01> hggdh: excellent. Pricey nalioth ^^
<LjL> there were two or three other people yesterday in the queue for a cloak
<hggdh> yes, at least Hellow, hypa7ia, and myself (from the Americas membership meeting)
<Pici> hhhhhh-interesting
<hggdh> :-) it was, it seems the correct time for the letter H. I think next meeting will take care of 'I' ;-)
<niko> LjL: you don't have an ubuntu cloak ?
<LjL> niko: not at the moment.
<hypa7ia> I understand that this is where I come to ask for an ubuntu cloak?  Same username on the wiki, was just accepted as a member yesterday :)
<niko> ping nalioth
<niko> give your launchpad page hypa7ia :)
<hypa7ia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/hypa7ia
<hypa7ia> oh LP, oops :)
<hypa7ia> https://launchpad.net/~hypa7ia
<jussi01> hypa7ia: Its just about being patient - should happen in the next 24 hours
<jussi01> :)
<hypa7ia> ah cool :)
 * hypa7ia is patient, just unclear on the process
<nalioth> so who all is waiting on cloaks?  i've seen hypa7ia's request
<pleia2> Hellow and hggdh
<pleia2> https://launchpad.net/~hellow and https://launchpad.net/~hggdh2
<hggdh> pleia2, yes?
<pleia2> hggdh: nalioth asked who else was waiting for cloaks :)
<hggdh> ah, sorry
<nalioth> all requests fulfilled
<hggdh> nalioth, a question -- is there anything I need to do (like disconnect & reconnect)?
<nalioth> hggdh: /whois yourself
<hggdh> he. Thanks, and sorry for the (rather dumb) question ;-)
<nalioth> no question is "dumb" (except the one you keep to yourself)
 * hggdh blushes (but just a bit)
<nalioth> hggdh: as you just saw, cloaks are instant - no acrobatics needed
#ubuntu-irc 2009-05-21
<forces> admin en #ubuntu-es?
<forces> (13:08:09) xuzas: es que bajo los pluggins y no se como hacer pa instalarlos U.U''
<forces> (13:08:09) xuzas: como instalo un tarball?
<forces> 13:08:47) _int0x80: xuzas: en una terminal debes aceptar los pluggins
<forces> (13:08:50) _int0x80: xuzas: lo mejor es que abras una y pongas yes > config &
<forces> LjL: ?
<forces> erUSUL: RoAkSoAx
<niko> forces: what it say ?
<forces> ya lo banearon
<Pici> forces: Whats the problem?
<forces> bsd troll
<forces> but he was banned by pelicano
<forces> bye
<Pici> okay then
<forces> he join again
<forces> xD
<forces> (13:20:14) int0x90: xuzas: yes > config &
<Pici> forces: pelicano seems to be there, why not speak to him?
<m4v> forces: pelicano is active for once, let him handle it
<forces> he always is inactive
<m4v> not now
<forces> right
<forces> bye
#ubuntu-irc 2009-05-22
<henux> hello. with the help of some others, i have done a supybot plugin which might interest you. it's a plugin for browsing unix manual pages on irc. http://henux.nor.fi/projects/ubuntuman.php
<henux> from the ubuntu manpage repo
<danxor> I need an IRC client that fails to suck
<LjL> danxor: if you mean an IRC client for Ubuntu, try joining #ubuntu-bots and saying "what's the best irc client".
<LjL> otherwise, join #ubuntu for Ubuntu support (but don't poll)
<danxor> thx
<danxor> maybe not my client.  comcast seems to drop my connect randomly
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-uk, daubers said: ubot4: ECDL is the European Computer Driving Licence
<Pici> so?
<Daviey> Pici: So.. he wants it as a factoid for #ubuntu-uk
<jussi01> err, hows about...no? :D
<Pici> Daviey: I know...  Is it a real request?
<DJones> Seeker`: popey Daviey Myrtti Any of you around, xcdfgkjhgcv is in -uk and still seems to listed on the ban list twice, just wanted to check whether they need kicking from the channel
<Pici> DJones: I'd assume if they're on the ban list and in the channel, that they're evading a ban. Ripe for kicking in other words...
<DJones> Pici: Can you help me with the command, its my first since going on the list, i'm using irssi with the aliases from http://pthree.org/2007/07/11/irssi-chanserv-and-nickserv-helper-aliases/ and don't want to get it wrong, by my reading, its /csban xcdfgkjhgcv | mask (but I'm not sure what to put for the mask
<Pici> DJones: Its nick or mash
<Pici> er, mask
<DJones> ok, thanks so just the /csban xcdfgkjhgcv should do it
<Pici> Yep
<DJones> thanks, and just as i get ready, they leave the channel
<tsimpson> Seeker` needs to learn how to set ident-bans ;)
<DJones> i was wondering how they'd got in with one of the bans listed
<tsimpson> I can't see anything that would match them anyway
<nalioth> DJones: auto_bleh.pl is a better script for irssi, imho
<tsimpson> if they always have the same real name, ban that
<DJones> Thanks for the advice, I'll have look at the script and try & make sense of the bans in place
<nalioth> DJones: if you're not familiar with setting bans and such, i'd recommend you do it by hand until you're familiar with how it works
<DJones> sounds good advice
<Seeker`> tsimpson: what ban would you suggest?
<tsimpson> Seeker`: your bans are malformed: *!mjghf*@*.range86-149.btcentralplus.com and *!xcdfg*@*.* won't match anyone
<Seeker`>  xcdf*!*@*.range86-149.btcentralplus.com
<tsimpson> do you know if they always have the same realname set?#
<Myrtti> realname?
<Myrtti> tsktsk
<Seeker`> tsimpson: no, they don't
<Pici> ident?
<Myrtti> that's the nickname
<Myrtti> I wonder would I learn autobleh with another irssi
<Myrtti> I just prefer my aliases for some reason
<Seeker`> I don't think that any part of their hostmask has stayed constant
<Myrtti> I know what they do
<Pici> I don't like autobleh
<DJones> using xcdfgkjhgvc as an example, would hgfgdsg be the realname that would be banned in n=hgfgdsg@host86-149-75-253.range86-149.btcentralplus.com
<DJones> assuming it was to stay constant
<Myrtti> nick!ident@hostname
<Myrtti> DJones: your realname is "Cheshire Viking"
<DJones> Myrtti: Thanks, that explains it a bit more
<tsimpson> real name bans are set with mode +d rather than +b
<Myrtti> the n= in the ident part tells us that the person is using the client on a host that doesn't have identd running
<Myrtti> i= would tell the opposite
<Myrtti> (I feel so damn old again)
<tsimpson> the n=/i= thing is not really used for anything any more
<niko> !? work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Myrtti> niko: fail ;-)
<Myrtti> yeah, usually nick!?=ident@host works fine
<tsimpson> nick!?=ident@host is better than nick!*ident@host, the ?= is more specific
<MTecknology> hggdh: ping
<MTecknology> hggdh: I sent you an invite into that group
<hggdh> MTecknology, I received, acted on it, and got it to be pending again.
 * hggdh is lost
<MTecknology> heh?
<MTecknology> I sent an invite to your email addy :P
<MTecknology> oh - diff email
<MTecknology> all done
<hggdh> MTecknology, thanks. BTW, *now* I can give you a testimonial ;-) (but, of course, you do not need it anymore)
<MTecknology> :P
<MTecknology> I don't mind seeing what people wanna say about me anyway :)
<hggdh> heh. I will go there, then, and add it. Before it did not make sense, since I was not a member...
<MTecknology> sounds great
<MTecknology> One question... why is your LP profile hggdh2
<hggdh> because when I created my LP id I did not yet know how things worked, and made it the same as my, er, internet email. At the time I was very much against giving my real name
<MTecknology> I was just referring to the 2 at the end
<hggdh> so there: hggdh2 is the gmail account I use for non-professional internet thingies
<MTecknology> oh
<hggdh> the account does give my name, but with one of the last names I do not use anywhere else
<hggdh> to say, steinbach
<MTecknology> lol - it's easy to find my full life story on the net
<MTecknology> my birthday, where I live, where I work, what I do, full (including middle) name, etc
<hggdh> well... I use to tell my customers that if they want to do something anonymously, they should use the US postal service, not the internet ;-)
<MTecknology> pretty much
<hggdh> MTecknology, done
<MTecknology> hggdh: I love you for it :) - I'll check it out when the email comes :)
<hggdh> heh
 * hggdh blushes
<MTecknology> hggdh: you spelled my name wrong...
<hggdh> MTecknology, sorry, will correct
<hggdh> oh, missed a 'c'...
<MTecknology> ;)
<hggdh> done... I think
<MTecknology> thanks :)
#ubuntu-irc 2009-05-23
<cg_uira> Can someone direct me to where I can find out how to use the Ubuntu bots?
<ziroday> !help | cg_uira
<ubottu> cg_uira: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cg_uira> But not work with Ubuntu-ve bot
<cg_uira> my example is:
<cg_uira> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cg_uira> <Ubuntu-ve> Error: "pastebin" is not a valid command.
<cg_uira> why is not valid comand
<cg_uira> ?
<cg_uira> Ubuntu-ve is not family ubottu?
<elky> cg_uira, you need to talk with the -ve people then.
<elky> cg_uira, it's not operated by the same people, so we have no idea what has been done to it.
<cg_uira> how do I find out what type of bot it is? I'm having trouble comunicating with the VE people.
<irc_charla> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<irc_charla> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<niko> could someone can kline CAT_KILLER ?
<elky> niko, what are they doing?
<niko> racist insult, nazi, evade ban, kline on many french channel
<niko> it s our belgium winner
<YouDontSeeMe> Ahem.
<LjL> hi
<YouDontSeeMe> I just figure out if ubottu can help at another calmed channel
<YouDontSeeMe> !Jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<LjL> YouDontSeeMe: what channel?
<YouDontSeeMe> Hmm... Maybe is to private... :P
<LjL> YouDontSeeMe: if it's "private", then there's no place for ubottu to be there
<LjL> ubottu is dedicated to serving official Ubuntu channels. you can if you want set up your own version of the bot, using supybot and some plugins.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> !botclone
<ubottu> Ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html
<YouDontSeeMe> Maybe query just better
<YouDontSeeMe> Thanks!
<YouDontSeeMe> Was ubottu only can msg to people in #ubuntu?
<LjL> please don't use it for other channels without permission
<YouDontSeeMe> Nope
<PickPocket> Ahem
<PickPocket> That my first victim escape...
<tsimpson> is there something we can do for you PickPocket?
<PickPocket> XD
<PickPocket> Gimme your wallet
<PickPocket> :P
<tsimpson> please keep in mind that this is not a general chat channel, only Ubuntu IRC support
<tsimpson> please use #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<PickPocket> Ew
<m4v> please, someone with rights in #ubuntu-es, get BOMBEADOR_ out of the channel
<Nehyx> help in #ubuntu-es please
<Nehyx> BOMBEADOR is flooding
<Nehyx> and saying bad words
<niko> m4v: highlight guy you know with access
<niko> Nehyx: same things :)
<m4v> niko: its over
<Nehyx> banned ^^
<niko> yes i saw
<Nehyx> ok, I leave this channel
<Nehyx> thanks and c u
<TornilloTorcido> Quiero que hagan una investigacion exahustiva sobre TornilloTorcido, LoboOscuro, P3L|C4N0, y [GuS], se que ustedes son mas razonables que yo, y decidan si merecemos ser baneados del servidor y quienes.
<TornilloTorcido> #ubuntu-es es un canal oficial de ayuda de ubuntu, no merece ser controlado por un estupido admin que no razona y banea sin sentido.
<TornilloTorcido>  Desde ya muchas gracias.
<TornilloTorcido>  espero sus respuestas.
<m4v> oh man, wth..
<m4v> TornilloTorcido: you clearly insulted in somebody the channel, and you were very rude, you can't come here and say the ban was unfair.
<m4v> s/in//
<TornilloTorcido> ok.
<TornilloTorcido> es que me obliga a decir esto.
<TornilloTorcido> despues de todo lo que hizo.
<m4v> nobody forces you to be rude
<TornilloTorcido> pero esta bien.
<m4v> you did it by your own choice
<TornilloTorcido> mmmm, español?
<m4v> yo trato de usar ingles en este canal, pero bien
<m4v> si tenés que reclamar algo, hacelo educadamente
<m4v> saber hablar sin faltar el respeto es más importante que tener la razón
<TornilloTorcido> eleccion?
<m4v> de que estas hablando?
<m4v> insultaste a gus sin que él haya hecho nada, es ban automatico eso
<TornilloTorcido> bueno, los dejo.
<TornilloTorcido> investigenlo a fondo.
<TornilloTorcido> despues mucho mas tarde vere los resultados.....
<TornilloTorcido> no me gustaria que #ubuntu-es sea acaparado por administradores lammers (Perdon por decir esto, pero asi es como lo veo en toda regla).
<m4v> ves
<TornilloTorcido> que queres que mienta? :S
<m4v> yo no estoy deacuerdo con pelicano y gus, pero no les falto el respeto
<TornilloTorcido> pues yo si, porque pelicano y gus me lo faltaron a mi.
<TornilloTorcido> no me importa quien sea, si me faltan el respeto entonces porque los respetaria?
<m4v> no es excusa, el ban que te pusieron estuvo bien hecho, fuiste un "troll by the book"
<TornilloTorcido> no, para nada.
<m4v> a mi me insultan todo el mundo por query, y me la banco
<TornilloTorcido> obvio que los putearia, y mucho mas, se lo merecen.
<TornilloTorcido> ya tuve tiempo de razonar con ellos, no lo quisieron, bueno, esto es lo que obtienen de mi.
<m4v> bueno, pero ya está, nadie va a investigar nada, el ban estuvo bien, punto. en todo caso, disculpate con gus, y capaz que te lo saca el ban
<TornilloTorcido> no, para nada.
<TornilloTorcido> no me interesa convivir con un lammer.
<TornilloTorcido> o con lammeres, en este caso pelicano y gus.
<m4v> bueno, no hay nada mas que discutir entonces, suerte. tratá de reflexionar y entender donde estuviste mal.
<TornilloTorcido> que?
<TornilloTorcido> porque?
<TornilloTorcido> que tengo que reflexionar?
<TornilloTorcido> no hay nada que pensar.
<m4v> ya te lo dije, no me lees?
<TornilloTorcido> si, te leo, y parece que si estuvieras de acuerdo con ellos. ¬¬
<m4v> no podés insultar a alguien y venir acá como víctima
<TornilloTorcido> porque no?
<TornilloTorcido> su pudiera los banearia, no insultaria.
<TornilloTorcido> si a eso te referis.
<TornilloTorcido> si pudiera, crearia un segundo canal oficial mejor que #ubuntu-es y seria mejor admin que ellos.
<TornilloTorcido> pero no tengo ganas.
<m4v> no está permitido insultar en los canales de ubuntu.
<TornilloTorcido> hasta traeria a todos de #ubuntu-es a mi nuevo canal oficial.
<m4v> bueno, no me importa lo que quieras hacer, no es asunto de este canal
<TornilloTorcido> Me da lo mismo, yo insulto a quienes realmente se lo merecen, y vaya! ellos si que se lo merecieron!
<TornilloTorcido> vos hace mucho que estas en #ubuntu-es? Me viste muchas veces?
<TornilloTorcido> nunca te he insultado, ves?
<TornilloTorcido> puteame o faltame el respeto y ya veras lo que te digo. Pero eso si lo haces muchas veces.
<m4v> no podés insultar a *nadie*
<TornilloTorcido> bueno, entonces deciselo a ellos que me insultaron tambien. ¬¬
<TornilloTorcido> punto.
<TornilloTorcido> chau.
<TornilloTorcido> estos canales y este servidor es mediocre, no se para que insisto.
<niko> erUSUL: you should ask for an ubuntu member :)
<erUSUL> niko: to much bourocracy ;P not percibed gain
<erUSUL> niko: but maybe i'm the only one in the channel without one ? that would make me think it twice XD
<niko> erUSUL: this is a long time you provide help on irc, an manage -es
<niko> you have success to ubuntu member meeting :)
<erUSUL> niko: yep that's true... what memories... the infamous dapper Xorg breakage was an interesting day to be helping in #ubuntu ;P
<niko> :)
<erUSUL> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
#ubuntu-irc 2009-05-24
<erUSUL> FYI 01:04 DCC SEND from sdfahlsdjkfh [81.178.210.42 port 3500]: [a very long string]
<erUSUL> in #ubuntu
<Seeker`> already been banned
<erUSUL> Seeker`: noticed floodbot1... ;)
<niko> the bot ban on ctcp ?
<bazhang> to the channel yes
<niko> ok
<niko> i must reminder on that for uBOTu-fr
<niko> advertise ops about that
<niko> erUSUL: captain is ok ?
<niko> hum, char flood, but for gracias - forget my question
<erUSUL> well now it is; he left
<bazhang> hehe 'left'
<erUSUL> 2.6.30-rc7 is out
<bazhang> fast eye :)
<erUSUL> i try XD
<bazhang> hehe
<ranamalo> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ranamalo> ubuntulog: help
<Pici> ranamalo: That bot has no commands, what are you looking for?
<ranamalo> Pici: i'm looking for how to serach the irc logs
<Pici> ranamalo: I'd use something like google and their ability to search within a single domain.  There are no other search capabilites that I'm aware of for our logs.
<ranamalo> Pici: ok thanks, could you direct me to a good site to learn about how to use the ubuntu bots?
<Pici> !usage
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> See the second link.
<ranamalo> Pici: thanks a lot!
<ranamalo> !search nvidia
<ubottu> Found: nouveau, tvout, nodeco, twinview, aiglx, binarydriver, nvidia-beta*, nonxgl, effects, nvidia
<ranamalo> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<ranamalo> !find virtualbox hardy
<ubot2> ranamalo: Found: virtualbox-ose, virtualbox-ose-dbg, virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-2.6.24-16-386, virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-2.6.24-16-generic, virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-2.6.24-16-openvz (and 96 others)
<ubottu> Found: virtualbox-ose, virtualbox-ose-dbg, virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-2.6.24-16-386, virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-2.6.24-16-generic, virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-2.6.24-16-openvz (and 96 others)
<ubot4> ranamalo: Found: virtualbox-ose, virtualbox-ose-dbg, virtualbox-ose-guest-source, virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-16-generic, virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-16-openvz (and 31 others)
<m4v> ranamalo: please do a query with ubottu
<ranamalo> m4v: ok how do I do that?  direct it to ubottu only?
<m4v> /query ubottu
<bazhang> or /msg ubottu info vrms (eg)
<ranamalo> m4v: I would like to run mootbot on my server.  Where can I get a copy?
<m4v> ranamalo: dunno, what is mootboot? these bots are supybots mostly. you're asking in the wrong channel anyway
<ranamalo> m4v: yeah your right sorry.  I found the right channel #ubuntu-scribes
<ranamalo> m4v: mootbot is to make minute taking easier for irc meetings if you are interested: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScribesTeam/MootBot
<tty3> ciao
#ubuntu-irc 2010-05-24
<micahg> could we please get a bot reload in #ubuntu-mozillateam (ubot4)?
<jpds> micahg: How do you mean?
<micahg> jpds: oh, I thought it was just our channel, fta tells me ubot4 is broke everywhere
<micahg> jpds: thanks
<micahg> jpds: oops, still broke
<micahg> bug 584959
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 584959 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "flashplugin crashes in chromium with RGBA enabled" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584959
<micahg> ah, works now :)
<micahg> oh, wait, that's probably ubot2
<micahg> ubot2: are you there?
<ubot2> Factoid 'are you there?' not found
<micahg> ubot4: are you there?
<ubot4> Factoid 'are you there?' not found
<micahg> jpds: in #ubuntu-mozillateam and #ubuntu-packaging ubot4 isn't responding to bugs
<jpds> micahg: Now it's working.
<micahg> jpds: thanks :)
<jussi> jpds: we should be encouraging people to join #ubuntu-bots-team for bot issues.
<jpds> jussi: Oh, sorry; forgot.
<jussi> jpds: no probs. its a small thing I know, just helps get the word out when people see it happening.
<micahg> ubot4 is broke again :)
<ubot4> micahg: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<roxy1> hi
#ubuntu-irc 2010-05-26
<DJones> jpds: Are you around for a bot query?
<jpds> Yes.
<DJones> Just a quick one, I've noticed that the clone I've got running & the cron job to update the database doesn't seem to be updating to the latest and wondered if the location of the ubuntu.db had changed? The cron job seems to be running fine & updates hourly, but the latest amendments don't appear if I ask my clone a factoid
<DJones> I also tried downloading the ubuntu.db from http://www.ubottu.com/ubuntu.db and manually updating and that did the same thing
<Pici> DJones: Looks like something weird happened with the migration of ubottu to the new host.
<Pici> Let me bug someone about it
<DJones> Pici: Ok, i guess that means its not just me thats affected then
<jpds> DJones: Yes; it broke with the new host.
<DJones> jpds: ok, thanks for letting me know, I'll leave the settings as they are for now
<jussi> DJones: just in future, it would be best to ask that kind of stuff in #ubuntu-bots-team ;)
<DJones> jussi: I didn't even think about that channel, is there any no idling policy in that channel, or is it just ok to join
<jussi> DJones: you are more than welcome to idle there
<DJones> Thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2010-05-27
 * guntbert wonders why the two words "ciao" and "!list" are so often to be found close together in #ubuntu ...
<erUSUL> italian irc networks are full of sharing channels ? XXDD
<marienz> it's not just #ubuntu
<marienz> irc.mozilla.org #firefox has the same thing
<marienz> (to the point where we usually go "don't say it!" when someone joins and says "ciao", because if they do they're autokicked)
<niko> ciao ?
<guntbert> marienz: then we are really lucky  you want to say? (only a few each day) :-)
<marienz> guntbert: it's not that there's many, it's that pretty much everyone who says "ciao" says "!list" a few seconds later, and the other way around
<marienz> makes me wonder if there are filesharing channels that kick you if you go straight for !list without saying hi first
#ubuntu-irc 2010-05-28
<tsimpson> jpds: can you drop ubot2 in #ubuntu-accessibility please
#ubuntu-irc 2010-05-30
<Kangarooo> is there some way to make my nick to stay on channels? and when i log in to pidgin only then to show all meseges to me?
<jussi> Kangarooo: you needto use screen plus irssi or an irc bouncer or a program like quassel.
<vish> is it normal to see our IP displayed , when we WHOIS ourself , even when we are cloaked?
<nhandler> vish: Yes. Only you and staff can see the IP address. Everyone else sees your cloak right now
<vish> nhandler: cool , thanks :)   , was wondering if the cloak was vanishing ;p
<noeska> hello
<erUSUL> hi
<noeska> i could use some help with getting ati binary drivers to work together with virtualbox
<erUSUL> this is not a support channel. support is in #ubuntu
<noeska> oh ok
<arand> Nick selling is spamming in #ubuntu
<erUSUL> nhandler: already got rid of it ... i guess
<nhandler> Yep
#ubuntu-irc 2011-05-23
<arand> What is the current state of nouveau? It runs compiz/unity if I don't remember incorrectly..
<arand> !nouveau
<ubottu> nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default in 10.04. Currently 3D rendering is unsupported. More information can be found in http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ - See also !nvidia
<arand> ^ Is a tad outdated
<rww> Factoid suggestion ;P ;) ?
<LjL> rww can't express his mood with one single smiley anymore :( :\
<rww> I am a complicated person with complicated feelings :( :(
<arand> I don't acutally know what to update it with.. Apart from upping the version and changing "unsupported" to "partial" ..
<rww> !no, nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default since Ubuntu 10.04. Currently, 3D rendering is only partially supported. More information can be found at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ | See !nvidia for the closed-source Nvidia driver.
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<arand> ..!nouveau is <reply> nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default in Ubuntu. Currently the support for 3D rendering is ... crud
<ldunn> "<reply> nouveau is" is...unnecessary. :P
<rww> I was going to go with "sketchy", but we're pretending to be professionals here.
#ubuntu-irc 2011-05-25
<ubot2> pleia2 called the ops in #ubuntu-beginners ()
<pleia2> being trolled :\
<Pici> :|
<Pici> pleia2: By whom may I ask?
<pleia2> groos and maverickx
<jpds> trollers going to troll.
<IdleOne> Pici: I suspect d1gital to be groos also
<Pici> Was groos kickbanned?
<IdleOne> not from -beginners
<pleia2> no, still no ops around
<pleia2> maverickx left on their own
<arand> groos is currently in #ubuntu ... with an "interesting" problem considering the information here...
<pleia2> ok, an op is around now
<pleia2> he came in with a made up non-sensical "bin" problem, then had a buddy join them to encourage him on
<pleia2> groos has been removed from -beginners
<Pici> and now from #ubuntu too
<m4v> IdleOne's suspicion is quite sound.
<IdleOne> I have spidey sense when it comes to trolls
<m4v> or a working stalker ;)
<IdleOne> nope no stalker
<m4v> kk :p
<IdleOne> m4v: unless you have written a xchat version
<IdleOne> that would be helpful
<IdleOne> but I don't want to take you away from ubottu coding so no worries
<m4v> no change, I don't use xchat :P
<m4v> and at this moment u-es is sucking most of my time anyway.
<ubot2> cprofitt called the ops in #ubuntu-beginners ()
<the_eye_> Asking for cloak, https://launchpad.net/~ntoulasd
<IdleOne> elky topyli tsimpson jussi ^^
<the_eye_> anyone ?
<Pici> elky: I saw activity from you elsewhere, could you take a look ^
<elky> Pici, i'm just baout to head out the door. i can't wait around to do the launchpaddy bit, sorry
<Pici> elky: kk
<rww> elky: you aren't permanently plugged in to the Internet? The horror!
<topyli> the_eye_: alright, looking good there
<Pici> topyli: thanks
<topyli> you want to be cloaked as ubuntu/member/the_eye_ or dimitris? would be nice if they matched :)
<Pici> topyli: I don't think you can put underscores in cloaks. (freenode doesn't do it for unaffiliated ones).
<topyli> sounds sane
<Pici> Something about allowed DNS characters.
<the_eye_> as ubuntu/member/the_eye_
<topyli> the_eye_: see above, it might not work after all
<the_eye_> Oh!, as dimitris then
<the_eye_> or ntoulasd better as my lauchpad
<topyli> that would be great, less guessing
<m4v> how many nicks you have
<Pici> My launchpad, irc and wiki names are all different :x
<rww> my LP and IRC names are the same, and I don't have a wiki one any more ;P
<the_eye_> <topyli> ok, ntoulasd
<topyli> there you go, done
<the_eye_> thanks
<topyli> cheers :)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-05-26
<Cheri703> Why would floodbot invite me to identify myself if I was already identified?
<rww> Cheri703: because you identified after attempting to /join, not before
<rww> (or more commonly your client did it simultaneously and lag happened)
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<Cheri703> makes sense
<rww> fyi, once you're identified you can just ignore Floodbot and /join again
<Cheri703> in the past I didn't make it a habit to lurk in #ubuntu, so that might be why I'd not seen it before
<rww> forwarding to #ubuntu-unregged is only turned on for specific reasons, so...
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> thanks :)
<ubot4> sdhasu called the ops in #ubuntu-bugs ()
<rww> oh look, YankeesFan/HFSPLUS
<lubotu2> sdhasu called the ops in #ubuntu-cn ()
<ubot4> sdhasu called the ops in #ubuntu-bugs ()
<ubot4> sdhasu called the ops in #ubuntu-bugs (idleone)
<rww> lol
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> that was funny
<ubot4> sdhasu called the ops in #ubuntu-bugs ()
<ubot4> sdhasu called the ops in #ubuntu-bugs ()
<Omega> He tried pulling the same thing in #ubuntu-tour, I banned him there.
<Omega> IdleOne: Why is he doing this?
<ubot4> sdhasu called the ops in #ubuntu-bugs ()
<IdleOne> Omega: trolls will troll
<Omega> I asked him, he said he loved being banned.
<Omega> Ah, just the regular troll, thought it was a more interesting story.
<IdleOne> I think he wants to get himself banned in every ubuntu* channel
<IdleOne> like that would be an accomplishment
<Omega> Must be an achievement one of those new games the kids are playing.
<Omega> Ah, ninja'd.
<rww> Omega: he enjoys attention, basically
<Omega> Poor kid ):
<ubot4> sdhasu called the ops in #ubuntu-bugs ()
<charlie-tca> He keeps trying in #xubuntu-offtopic, too
<m4v> staff isn't aware of him?
<charlie-tca> maybe I should ask for ops in -bugs
<rww> oh, no bot in #x-ot. makes sense I guess.
<charlie-tca> yeah, he can't even get the ops call to work there
<m4v> either you can
<charlie-tca> All I did there is remove him. He hasn't come back
<rww> yeah, he's not very persistant once ops show up, thankfully
<Omega> I removed the ban, it looked so ugly in -tour, we have an empty ban list again :)
<m4v> hey, IRCC who I have to ping for a #xubuntu* issue? (#xubuntu-es specifically)
<m4v> IRCC, charlie-tca pinged me if I could help updating #xubuntu-es's topic, I checked and the channel founder has been offline for 9weeks. It is possible to transfer ownership to me so I can maintain it? #xubuntu try to inject new life to x-es and looks like we have a xubuntu user willing to help
<tsimpson> m4v: you now have +F in #xubuntu-es
<tsimpson> (you'll probably want to give yourself more flags)
<m4v> tsimpson: thanks!
<lubotu3> MartijnVdS called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
<MajorNelson> exit
#ubuntu-irc 2011-05-27
<lubotu3> In lubotu3, Menopia said: can i know who is you?
<rww> !bot > Menopia
#ubuntu-irc 2011-05-29
<vibhav> I want to submit an application to be an op
<IdleOne> vibhav: I gave you the link with the relevant information in #ubuntu-ops but I will give it to you again in here
<IdleOne> !canibeanop
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<m4v> IdleOne: say something
<IdleOne> something
<IdleOne> m4v: about what?
 * m4v wonders why ubottu isn't sending IdleOne ban reviews...
<IdleOne> I haven't received any
<tsimpson> I'm in a constant state of amazement ubottu does anything right...
<IdleOne> you mean for floodbot bans right?
<m4v> IdleOne: you have 7 in queue you can check with /msg ubottu @banreview
<IdleOne> ok it only tells me I have 7
<IdleOne> how do I see them
<m4v> that's the point. it should have already send it to you.
<m4v> sent*
<m4v> I'm looking now
<m4v> but as tsimpson said, I guess I shouldn't be surprised :P
<IdleOne> hehe
<m4v> IdleOne: looked and they are bans from last year that accumulated because you changed cloak, I guess I'll need to add a command for flush those.
<m4v> bans that aren't set anymore, I'll just remove them from queue.
<rww> I just got one, if that helps ;P
 * rww tracks his bans outside of BT though, so probably not a great test subject if you're looking for stale bans
<m4v> rww: yeah, these are just reviews that weren't sent because ubottu never ever saw an @unaffiliated/idleone, nor an @ubuntu/member/robertwall
<m4v> the bans in those reviews seem to not be valid anymore.
<rww> I meant a review, not a stale review. I closed it because I already review my stuff myself :P
<rww> (so I dunno how new it was)
#ubuntu-irc 2012-05-21
<tester> hi, is there a channel for ubuntu friendly / ubuntu testing?
<autif> What is the right place to ask about Install CD customization? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization is based on hardy and i386 - I need to customize a CD for amd64 - have some questions.
<k1l> autif: i would suggest #ubuntu since this is the irc-council channel
<IdleOne> it isn't the irc-council channel
<autif> thanks!
<Sidewinder> autif, But, the #ubuntu channel is probably the best place to ask.
<k1l> well, this one here is the international ubuntu ops channel (to be correct)
<IdleOne> those instructions should work with 12.04
<autif> IdleOne: true - as long as I am under i386 only - I am creating an ISO for amd64 and I am not sure how to create the *.conf files (under the title Building the repository with apt-ftparchive)
<k1l> if this is a difficult one you can try #ubuntu-meta
<Wizard> International ubuntu ops channel?
<Wizard> Than I have a question.
<IdleOne> ask
<IdleOne> autif: not sure but I imagine it would be the same no matter what arch you are using
<autif> oooh - an unlisted channel - ubuntu-meta does not show up in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList. Thanks k1l
<Wizard> I have troubles with keeping #ubuntu-pl on topic.
<IdleOne> troubles, in what way?
<IdleOne> people go offtopic a lot?
<k1l> Wizard: do you have a #ubuntu-pl-offtopic?
<IdleOne> create an #ubuntu-pl-offtopic
<IdleOne> and be strict about keeping -pl on topic.
<Wizard> No, we don't have. A little offtopic is not bad, at least channel isn't dead.
<Wizard> But people constantly came in to bash Ubuntu and advertise Arch or Mint.
<autif> IdleOne: I am not so sure - apt-ftparchive-deb.conf - has a few sections - these are specific to i386 - for amd64 - these sections will look very different. I have tried a few things, but I am not able to get what I need. So I am looking for an expert
<Wizard> Other ops are constantly afk and I don't have permissions to set other ops.
<Wizard> I can't be on irc 24/7
<k1l> well, the troll problem needs a hard op-hand
<k1l> Wizard: myabe you need to recriut some more ops then
<Wizard> I did.
<IdleOne> Wizard: you can ask the loco-council for help with getting more ops to help out
<Wizard> I have two candidates.
<Wizard> Good idea IdleOne.
<IdleOne> you might want to ask the IRCC if they can help. As for having the proper flags you can ask the IRCC to see what they can do about that also
<Wizard> Thank you, IdleOne.
<IdleOne> sure thing
<Wizard> I'll try to contact them later.
<IdleOne> you might want to add @ubuntu/member to the acces list and also the UbuntuIRCCouncil account
<IdleOne> IRCC can help you out there I believe
<Wizard> Is there any guide for Ubuntu channel rules? Currently we use: "Don't be rude, honour polish language and don't use cursewords"
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Wizard> Which is compatible with COC, IMO.
<IdleOne> is what we use for #ubuntu. loco channels are free to use whatever guidelines they like but it is recommended all ubuntu* channels follow the same basic guidelines
<Wizard> ;]
<Wizard> !IRCC
<ubottu> The Ubuntu IRC Council is the team governance council for the the Ubuntu IRC channels on the freenode network - For serious inquiries please join #ubuntu-irc-council or email irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com - See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil
<Wizard> Is it possible to get ubottu for our channel? :)
<Wizard> It is a really helpful bot.
<IdleOne> I think -pl would get lubotu3
<IdleOne> AlanBell: ^^
<Wizard> :)
<AlanBell> lubotu3: join #ubuntu-pl
<AlanBell> lubotu2`: nick lubotu2
<Wizard> AlanBell: Thanks.
<Wizard> AlanBell: Is there a way to translate its answers?
<AlanBell> I think some teams run their own instance with translated responses
<AlanBell> anyone else know how people deal with translations of the bots?
<Wizard> #ubuntu-ru has bot which speaks russian.
<IdleOne> you would have to submit !factoid-#ubuntu-pl is <reply> traslanted factoid
<Sidewinder> I guess it could be done manually but that sounds like a daunting task.
<IdleOne> that would make the factoid channel specific
<IdleOne> which I believe would also require a trusted person to have the proper rights with the bot to avoid having to get each factoid approved
<Wizard> Oh my god :]
<Wizard> OK.
<Wizard> Restructurization of #ubuntu-pl has officially started ;]
<Wizard> First thing is to organize meeting and approve new ops.
<IdleOne> I know -es runs it's own instance, perhaps they might be willing to help out but the translations would still have to be done by -pl folks
<Wizard> I bet I would find people willing to do this.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-05-22
<AlanBell> staff can I have ops in #ubuntu-accomplishments to register it please
<Fuchs> AlanBell: should have been done?
<AlanBell> thanks
<Fuchs> You're welcome
#ubuntu-irc 2012-05-23
<escott> What is the proper method to request the addition of factoids to ubottu? Or to modify existing factoids?
<LjL> escott: /msg ubottu !factoid is whatever, and it'll show up in #ubuntu-ops for review
<escott> LjL cool
<escott> thanks
<escott> LjL, so is it !thenameofthefactoidIsuggest or !factoid I think we should have a factoid X
<LjL> escott: the former
<escott> LjL, ubottu just tells me he isn't intelligent?
<LjL> escott, you need the keyword "is". like /msg ubottu !kde is a desktop environment
<escott> ok. thanks
<fujisan> hello
<ubot2> In ubot2, stgraber said: !release-ping is test
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-release, stgraber said: !release-ping is infinity, cjwatson, Daviey, Laney, iulian, Riddell, skaet, NCommander, ScottK, tumbleweed, sistpoty, slangasek, stgraber: Release team ping
<stgraber> hey there
<stgraber> the release team would like to have a release-ping factoid added to ubottu
<stgraber> similar to the dmb-ping one
<Daviey> sure stgraber :)
<Daviey> @login
<lubotu3> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<lubotu1> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<ubot5> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<lubotu2> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<Myrtti> @login
<lubotu3> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<ubot5> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<lubotu1> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<lubotu2> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<Myrtti> !foobar
<Daviey> @login
<lubotu3> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<lubotu1> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<lubotu2> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<ubot5> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<Myrtti> !foo
<ubottu> foo is [bar|baz|wibble]
<Daviey> ba
<Myrtti> !no foo is <reply> [baz|bar|wibble]
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-release, Daviey said: !release-ping is infinity, cjwatson, Daviey, Laney, iulian, Riddell, skaet, NCommander, ScottK, tumbleweed, sistpoty, slangasek, stgraber: Release team ping
<Myrtti> !release-ping is infinity, cjwatson, Daviey, Laney, iulian, Riddell, skaet, NCommander, ScottK, tumbleweed, sistpoty, slangasek, stgraber: Release team ping
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !release-ping
<ubottu> release-ping is infinity, cjwatson, Daviey, Laney, iulian, Riddell, skaet, NCommander, ScottK, tumbleweed, sistpoty, slangasek, stgraber: Release team ping
<ubot2> In ubot2, Daviey said: no, release-ping is infinity, cjwatson, Daviey, Laney, iulian, Riddell, skaet, NCommander, ScottK, tumbleweed, sistpoty, slangasek, stgraber: Release team ping
 * Daviey wonders wtf is going on.
<Myrtti> !release-ping ~/release-ping is//
<ubottu> Myrtti: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> !no release-ping is <reply>infinity, cjwatson, Daviey, Laney, iulian, Riddell, skaet, NCommander, ScottK, tumbleweed, sistpoty, slangasek, stgraber: Release team ping
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !release-ping
<ubottu> infinity, cjwatson, Daviey, Laney, iulian, Riddell, skaet, NCommander, ScottK, tumbleweed, sistpoty, slangasek, stgraber: Release team ping
<Myrtti> stgraber: ^
<stgraber> thanks!
<Myrtti> did I type everything ok?
<stgraber> yep, looks good
<Daviey> stgraber: ubot2 needs to sync
<Myrtti> Daviey: your hostmask might have changed or isn't on the bot...? perhaps jussi or tsimpson could check
<Daviey> Myrtti: yeah, odd.. i don't think my ident has changed.
<Daviey> @btlogin
<tsimpson> Daviey: I think the bot is comparing nick case-sensitively, I've added your @ubuntu/member hostmask to the bot though, so it should automatically recognise you
<tsimpson> actually identify-msg was disabled (probably due to a netsplit), still the hostmask supersedes that
<Daviey> @login
<lubotu3> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<ubot5> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<lubotu1> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<lubotu2> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Daviey> tsimpson: thanks :)
<Wizard> Ping.
<Wizard> People on #ubuntu-pl (including me) are organizing informal channel meeting in Wrocław. Is there any place to share photos, put a relation or things like that?
<Daviey> Wizard: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/
<Wizard> Poland's empty!
<Wizard> It can't be :o
<Daviey> Wizard: if nobody adds events, it will be empty.
<Wizard> Daviey: Thanks, we'll add our meeting.
<AlanBell> just as a reminder, we are looking for an additional IRC Council member http://ubottu.com/ircc/2012/05/17/ubuntu-irc-council-position/
<h00k> AlanBell: I'm considering it.
<IdleOne> h00k: what is your position on the IRCC taking ownership of all the channels in the ubuntu namespace and picking who will have +o in what channels?
<IdleOne> I think everybody who wants to apply for the position should have to campaign like in the American elections.
<Myrtti> hell no.
<IdleOne> :)
<AlanBell> can I be Sarah Palin?
<IdleOne> pot == stirred
 * h00k begins a spamming advertisment
<IdleOne> AlanBell: Can you see Spain from your back yard?
<AlanBell> just for clarity there is no plan for the IRCC to take ownership of all channels and pick people to have +o
<h00k> IdleOne: What being the other alterantive?
<h00k> alternative, anyway.
<AlanBell> just core channels
<h00k> IdleOne: I didn't know that was being discussed, so I didn't have an opinion on it.
<IdleOne> AlanBell: stop unstirring my stirages
 * h00k stirrups IdleOne's saddle
<IdleOne> h00k: I was just messing around.
<h00k> IdleOne: you kinda got me for a second. I was concerned.
<Unit193> IdleOne: So I hear you're going to run as well? What do you plan to propose?
<IdleOne> h00k: if it helps any, no matter your position I would give you a +1
<IdleOne> Unit193: I thought about it but I think I will let people I think are better suited go for it and +1 them
<h00k> IdleOne: I vote IdleOne -om in all channels.
<h00k> Also, free bacon
<IdleOne> free bacon is the clintcher
<IdleOne> clincher
<h00k> I have to make sure I have time to dedicate, first!
<Unit193> Bacon, yep.
<AlanBell> I think you could run on a "lock up Bacon" ticket
<AlanBell> especially if he picks up a guitar
<IdleOne> hahaha
 * h00k has 2
<IdleOne> People of Zion, HEAR ME!!! I promise to lock up Bacon.
<IdleOne> election over.
<h00k> lock it up so it doesn't run away so you can eat it?
 * LordOfTime doesn't vote for IdleOne because he locked up the tastiest food known to any being in the universe.
<h00k> or lock it up like put it away :(
<Myrtti> LordOfTime: bacon or Bacon
<IdleOne> LordOfTime: Bacon as in Jono Bacon
<IdleOne> the Ubuntu community manager
<Myrtti> lock them all up
<IdleOne> hehe
<LordOfTime> heh
<LordOfTime> Myrtti:  the first one, but i have no comment on Jono Bacon :P
<LordOfTime> (it came to my end without a capitalized "B", so...)
<LordOfTime> (I blame screwed up packets for that one)
<h00k> You have some packets stuck in the switch
<LordOfTime> mhm
<philipballew> AlanBell, If I have not received any notice of acceptance for my irc moderator application yet, I assume that means I did not get it?
#ubuntu-irc 2012-05-24
<pleia2> philipballew: I don't think anyone has gotten a formal response
<IdleOne> nope not yet
<IdleOne> philipballew: I believe either way they will let everybody know
<IdleOne> patience is the mark of a good operator :)
<m4v> this was a test, you failed.
<IdleOne> hehe
<philipballew> lol, also making sure you are on top of things is :)
<sandyd> Hi, can someone set my cloak? My launchpad id is https://launchpad.net/~sandyd
<Unit193> Pici, AlanBell, funkyHat.  Just a little IRCC hilight.
<Unit193> sandyd: Congrats!
<sandyd> Unit193: Thanks :)
<Unit193> It may be a bit, late their time.
<primefalcon> greetings all the, the ubuntu wiki says says to come here to set up a member cloak, launchpad profile is https://launchpad.net/~primefalcon
<Unit193> Pici, AlanBell, funkyHat.  Just a little IRCC hilight.
<Unit193> Bit late their time, so you may whait a while.
<Unit193> Congrats on your membership!
<primefalcon> thx :-)
<primefalcon> and thats ok late here where I am too, so might try again tomorrow... see if anyone is around (past midnight here in Wisconsin)
<Unit193> 01:19 here in Ohio.
<primefalcon> another night owl eh
<primefalcon> anyhow I'll pop in again tomorrow wife is already asking whats taking me lol.... take care
<primefalcon> hey all, wiki says to come here to get an irc member cloak my launchpad link is https://launchpad.net/~primefalcon
<AlanBell> hi primefalcon
<primefalcon> hey AlanBell
<AlanBell> staff can we get an ubuntu/member/primefalcon cloak for primefalcon please
<niko> done, congrats Pricey
<niko> er, primefalcon :)
<AlanBell> thanks niko
<primefalcon> lol thx :-)
<niko> you're welcome
<primefalcon> just a quick question for other members is there any kind of meetings or such for members?
<AlanBell> not as such
<AlanBell> no secret handshake either
<AlanBell> someone should fix that
<primefalcon> definately! secret hand shakes rock
<njin> Hello can I have a cloack Ubuntu/member/njin https://launchpad.net/~fabiomarconi thanks
<AlanBell> yes you can :)
<tsimpson> njin: please identify to NickServ first though
<AlanBell> oh, not identified yet
<AlanBell> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<tsimpson> they are registered, just not identified (as far as I can tell)
<AlanBell> ok
<njin> I'm registered (i think)
<tsimpson> njin: you need to identify to the account though, /msg NickServ identify <password>
<tsimpson> you should have your client do that automatically if you can
<njin> don't know, i've got the mail.. njin,
<njin> In order to complete your registration, you must send the following
<njin> command on IRC:
<njin> if I try to register it tell me that i'm registered
<njin> finally dono, sorry
<njin> done
<njin> tsimpson, thanks
<AlanBell> yay
<AlanBell> staff can we have an ubuntu/member/njin cloak for njin please
<niko> congrats, njin
<njin> Thanks
<sandyd> Hi, can someone set my nick cloak for me? My launchpad is http://launchpad.net/~sandyd
<Unit193> AlanBell: You around now?
<topyli> staff, can we please have an ubuntu/member/sandyd cloak for sandyd?
<topyli> there we go. thank you
<Unit193> Congrats!
<niko> congrats
<Unit193> (Forgot the last IRCC member...)
<sandyd> Thanks :)
<topyli> some people are less active at times than others :)
<Fuchs> congratulations, sandyd
#ubuntu-irc 2012-05-25
<barna> hello. someone could help me with the User <JavaNunes> in # ubuntu-br?
<barna> <JavaNunes> Hello sluts
<barna> <barna> JavaNunes, respect please!
<barna> <JavaNunes> Barna shut your mouth, bitch wife
<bazhang> barna, perhaps ask the ops there for some help
<bazhang>  /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-br list will show them
<barna> has no op online right now.
<bazhang> ursinha is
<barna> where? in #ubutnu-br and #ubuntu-br-ops and #ubuntu-ops is not!
<bazhang> barna, they have been +q now
<barna> sorry, did not understand, do not speak English, I'm using google translator.
<barna> Now I understand! Thank you! bazhang
<bazhang> barna, javanunes has been quieted.   muted , cannot speak now
<barna> Thank you! IdleOne
<bazhang> barna, not me that did it ^
<IdleOne> no problem, happy to help.
<barna> :)
<njin> Hello, I was added to cloack team yesterday, but actually I can see my IP, I've to wait some more time? I've to do something more ? Thanks
<k1l_> njin: you have to log in in to you freenode account to be cloaked
<k1l_> just put "user:password" into the server passwort thingy in your client. that should give you autologin
<njin> Ok thanks I try
<njin> I'm using Xchat, where is this option for autologin ?
<k1l_> open the serverlist. go to freenode (or ubuntu. depends on which one you are connecting) then go to edit and fill in the server password column with user:password
<k1l_> njin: that one worked
<njin> k1l: Thanks !
<Fuchs> njin: if you use xchat, then you might want to read http://freenode.net/sasl/README.txt  as well. user:password works in 99% of the cases, SASL is a slight bit better :)
<fujisan> hey Fuchs
<Fuchs> hi, yes?
<fujisan> do you like female cops?
<Fuchs> beg your pardon?
<fujisan> http://www.geenstijl.nl/archives/images/politiemeisjehelegrotegun.html << example
<Fuchs> I am sorry, but I currently don't see the relation to ubuntu irc?
<fujisan> oh nvm im not trolling just bored acting random :)
<fujisan> my bad
<Fuchs> there are some lovely off-topic chanenls that you could use
<Fuchs> ubuntu has one, freenode has one
<fujisan> i know i messed up sorry
<Fuchs> no problem :)
<Fuchs> have a nice day, and hopefully a less boring one :)
<Fuchs> (I'd recommend going out and enjoying the nice weather, but maybe it's not as good as here at your place. Anyway, have a nice day)
<fujisan> i wish
<fujisan> need to finish a paper 2 weeks left
<Fuchs> right, then IRC is probably not helping. I'd recommend you log out and do that, then. Good luck.
<fujisan> thanks
<fujisan> bye
<fujisan> i cant logout btw it's irccloud it's in the cloud
#ubuntu-irc 2012-05-26
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! I'd like to know if lubot1 can join #ubuntu-pe, the Peruvian LoCo team channel, please.
<AlanBell> lubotu1: join #ubuntu-pe
<JoseeAntonioR> AlanBell: looks like it doesn't obey you
<m4v> JoseeAntonioR: there's the Spanish bot of #ubuntu-es available for y'know, Spanish factoids.
<JoseeAntonioR> m4v: if that's possible, it would be great
<m4v> JoseeAntonioR: the bot we use in #u-es is kubot, we should remove lubotu1 first.
<m4v> er, i meant to say, "I can send it over but we should remove lubotu1 first"
 * AlanBell has a chat with lubotu1 
<m4v> AlanBell: thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2012-05-27
<barna> Please help with the User guest53049, the channel #ubuntu-br
<LordOfTime> barna:  eh?
<barna> he came in and was talking about naked women, asked to stop. He pasted the same text up to Excess Flood returned with another nick! (@ c9322b67 gateway/web/freenode/ip.201.50.43.103)
<barna> he 's coming in and doing flood till you drop, please help, I'm trying to make a stand!
<LordOfTime> did you do !ops ?
<barna> We have no op online right now.
 * LordOfTime lols at the access list
<barna> in fact, the months do not have op online
<LordOfTime> if i had an ubuntu/member cloak (and not my current cloak, with ubuntu secondarily) i'd have helped xD
<LordOfTime> barna:  just do !ops anyways
<LordOfTime> its normally a trigger to ping the ops channels
<barna> also our bot is not online, it sends pro channel #ubuntu-br-ops that is empty.
<barna> LordOfTime, Thanks anyway!
<LordOfTime> ah
<LordOfTime> well the best I can suggest is you do ignore  on *!*c9322b*@*201.50.43.*
<barna> :)
<barna> IdleOn, ready to solve!
<fujisan> O barna
<fujisan> i will vote for you
<jokrebel> hi
<Unit193> Hello.
<Fuchs> hrm, meeting today?
<DJones> Supposed to be one, although I saw AlanBell saying he might not be home for the meeting
<Fuchs> nevermind, there he is <3
 * AlanBell arrives
<AlanBell> so yeah, meeting nowish in #ubuntu-meeting
<jokrebel> cu
#ubuntu-irc 2013-05-20
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys! I don't know if anyone around would like to do an IRC Team session for OpenWeek, explaining how to contribute to the IRC team (like with factoids, being a catalyst when trolls appear, or something like that) :)
<Tm_T> JoseeAntonioR: maybe it would be me
<Tm_T> JoseeAntonioR: when the openweek is planned to be?
<JoseeAntonioR> hey Tm_T, sorry for taking so long, but my ISP is making me suffer right now
<JoseeAntonioR> Tm_T: we have tomorrow and wednesday
<JoseeAntonioR> Tm_T: slots are open on the 21st at 13 or 14 UTC, and on the 22nd at 15 UTC
<Tm_T> ufff
<Tm_T> that's rather quick
<JoseeAntonioR> Tm_T: yeah, it's been a bit hard with uds being virtual
<Tm_T> in that case I have no opportunity, this week begins with couple releases which keeps me busy until thursday atleast
<JoseeAntonioR> Tm_T: no worries, thanks anyways for volunteering! :)
<Tm_T> JoseeAntonioR: I actually wish to see two set of presentations/guides for IRC: one for how to contribute, one just for how to use and get help in our channels
<Tm_T> because just knowing where to find channels and how to use them as an user is tricky for someone coming from outside
<JoseeAntonioR> Tm_T: maybe someone who volunteers this openweek can do both of them
<JoseeAntonioR> or we can do one this openweek, and the other one for userdays
<JoseeAntonioR> Pici: ping, mind a PM?
<Pici> JoseeAntonioR: pong, go ahead.
<lubotu3> MartijnVdS called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
#ubuntu-irc 2013-05-21
<lubotu3> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
<lubotu3> Azelphur called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
<lubotu3> D_O_U_C_H_E called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
#ubuntu-irc 2013-05-22
<lubotu3> In lubotu3, RoyK said: SMOP is Simple Matter Of Programming
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-touch, Elouin said: ubot5: i know... but maybe there is one unofficial...
#ubuntu-irc 2013-05-26
<AncientPotato> could I get an ubuntu/member/AncientPotato cloak? launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~justin-2
<Myrtti> !member
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
#ubuntu-irc 2014-05-19
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-irc 2014-05-21
<sarnold> hello, BabyGodzillaIV just sent an on-join notice to #ubuntu-server -- maybe someone could keep an eye on him for a bit please? :)
<jose> sarnold: you better report in #ubuntu-ops :)
<sarnold> jose: ah, thanks, I wondered what relationship there was between the channels last time -ops seemed asleep for ever..
<sarnold> jose: thanks :)
<deshack> hi there
<jose> AlanBell: ping
<Unit193> Oh, there was an ops meeting scheduled for today, how did that go?  Did it go?
<IdleOne> it came and went
<IdleOne> nobody saw it happen
<Unit193> Alrighty-o.
#ubuntu-irc 2014-05-22
<MooDoo> hello all
#ubuntu-irc 2014-05-23
<MooDoo> morning a
<Unit193> Morning b
#ubuntu-irc 2015-05-18
<jonasbjork> is it still possible to get a @ubuntu/member/cloak ? if so, how do I get one?
<k1l> !membership  | jonasbjork
<ubottu> jonasbjork: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<jonasbjork> I am an old member ;) https://launchpad.net/~jonasbjork
<k1l> not member of launchpad. you need to be member accepted by the membership board. see the wiki page the bot linked
<jonasbjork> k1l: ok, thought it was the same. I'll read. thanks for help :)
#ubuntu-irc 2015-05-20
<Unit193> Pricey: Hey.  So I didn't find any other references to it, is projects@fn an address that exists and is checked? :)
<Unit193> OPs team meeting, that's not actually planned tomorrow (Weds) right?
<Pricey> Unit193: It does exist and is checked... but it'd be best to run whatever your question is past staff online first.
<Unit193> Did, just had second thoughts about the email as I saw it referenced not a single place.  Sorry for the bother.
<Unit193> (Already sent it, then looked up the address and asked because you seemed online.)
<DJones> Unit193: As an op, what email?
<Unit193> DJones: Just one to projects at fn.net
<DJones> Ah, thought you meant there'd been an email to ops about a meeting
<Unit193> Trying to get a channel that's not been used in a long time dropped so I can use it.
<Unit193> DJones: No, that's on the calendar.
#ubuntu-irc 2015-05-21
<puhuri> is there way to remove some part irc logs from public logs?
<puhuri> (unintentional paste from user; containing information not for public internet)
<hggdh> puhuri: no, there is no way. any user in the channel may save their own log.
<puhuri> I understand there are multiple copies
<puhuri> but ubuntu -hosted logs are anyway high visibility ones
<Fuchs> and google-indexed, mind
<puhuri> defently that.
<Unit193> AlanBell: https://code.launchpad.net/~lderan/ubuntu-bots/meeetingology-output/+merge/249417 ?
<AlanBell> Unit193: in theory that should be live now
#ubuntu-irc 2015-05-22
<lderan> \o/
#ubuntu-irc 2015-05-24
<badmtez> hi.. i am new here. i want to join ubuntu irc cloaks. Here is my launchpad account liink https://launchpad.net/~sapicantik214. What do i need to do to join ubuntu irc cloaks ?
<benonsoftware> badmtez: You'll need to become an Ubuntu Member, have a look at
<benonsoftware> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<badmtez> ok.. thank you for the guide :)
<benonsoftware> No problem :)
#ubuntu-irc 2016-05-23
<anonuser> hello can someone direct me to the person who manages the irc logs for #ubuntu
<Pici> anonuser: you can send your request to rt@ubuntu.com, be sure to explain it in detail, but be warned that we make our logging policy clear on both our channel topic and entrymsg, so you should have known better.
<anonuser> thanks pici
#ubuntu-irc 2017-05-24
<ddstreet> hi, can anyone give me an ubuntu cloak?
<Fuchs> ddstreet: please link your launchpad profile and wait for someone of IRCC to drop by :)  (assuming you are an ubuntu member)
<ddstreet> how do i link my lp profile?
<Fuchs> uh, just put the URL in here
<ddstreet> http://launchpad.net/~ddstreet
<Fuchs> perfect, now you just need to wait for IRCC people to drop by, please just wait in here :)
<Fuchs> they seem to all be a bit idle, so just hang around :)
<elky> Fuchs: if you're still around, please give ddstreet an ubuntu/member/ddstreet cloak
<Fuchs> sure, let me have a quick look
<Fuchs> oh god that's hilarious
<dax> ):
<Fuchs> dax: IS SHE AWARE OF THAT?
<Fuchs> ddstreet: cloaked! Congratulations :)
<ddstreet> Fuchs thanks!
<dax> Fuchs: idk what i'm supposed to be aware of, i was just pouting i don't get cloak points
<dax> because those are definitely a thing that exists
<Fuchs> dax: aww, you can take the next one :)
<dax> oh that
<dax> Fuchs: yes she is i whistleblew after doing it
<elky> it would have looked kinda odd if i had addressed you instead :-/
<Fuchs> elky: we don't liking mixing hats, but I'm rather sure that would not count
<dax> elky: you could have just yelled into the void
<Fuchs> at least I certainly wouldn't mind *shrug*
<dax> i don't think applying group cloaks is a problem, as long as the request is in here and not in pocketIRC
<Fuchs> no, I don't see it as a problem either
<elky> no i mean, fuchs was the one who mentioned it here...
<elky> so i replied to fuchs asking for ircc
<Fuchs> ah
<elky> whatever i'm not awake enough and we're confusing everyone
<Fuchs> well, you can poke whoever of us is around, I don't collect points, compared to others :p
<dax> > doesn't collect points
<dax> > has the most points
<Fuchs> (mostly because I AM CURRENTLY ON PLACE 1 AND UNLIKELY TO BE BEATEN)
<dax> ):
<Fuchs> aw
 * Fuchs hands elky coffee
<elky> i have overprocessed coffee already. it hasn't soaked in yet
<Fuchs> oh
<Fuchs> well, good morning, I guess :)
 * dax looks confused
<teward> *hands elky cheaper better quality coffee*
<teward> dax: I see you are confuzled :P
#ubuntu-irc 2018-05-27
<adrity35> Hello
#ubuntu-irc 2019-05-26
<Unit193> !depends irssi
<ubot93> irssi (version: 1.2.0-2ubuntu1, disco): Depends on libc6 (>= 2.27), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.35.9), libperl5.28 (>= 5.28.0), libssl1.1 (>= 1.1.0), libtinfo6 (>= 6), perl (>= 5.28.1-4), perlapi-5.28.1, perl-base (>= 5.8.1)
<Unit193> !depends src:irssi
<ubot93> irssi (version: 1.2.0-2ubuntu1, disco): Build-depends on debhelper-compat (= 12), libglib2.0-dev, perl (>= 5.8.1), libperl-dev (>= 5.8.1), libncurses5-dev, libssl-dev, openssl, libotr5-dev
<Unit193> !info src:irssi
<ubot93> irssi (source): Packages irssi, irssi-plugin-otr, irssi-dev. Version 1.2.0-2ubuntu1 (disco). Maintained by Rhonda D'Vine @ https://salsa.debian.org/rhonda/irssi
<ubottu> Package srcirssi does not exist in bionic
<dax> one of these years we should switch ubottu over...
<dax> (are there even any technical blockers for that now?)
<Unit193> That's a new feature, not sure if there's any interest in them but hey!  Also if you have any recommendation for output you'd like to see...  Well Bantracker is Py2 only, but other than that...
<Unit193> It'd be up to the maintainer.
<Unit193> There's one regression actually, when there's UTF-8 in a Debian's bug title, it will spit out crap.
<Unit193> https://github.com/pysimplesoap/pysimplesoap/issues/111
#ubuntu-irc 2020-05-20
<ubot5> ogra called the ops in #ubuntu-desktop ()
<ubot5> SmellyCoon called the ops in #ubuntu-desktop ()
<ubot5> SmellyCoon called the ops in #ubuntu-desktop ()
<ubot5> SmellyCoon called the ops in #ubuntu-desktop ()
#ubuntu-irc 2020-05-21
<Unit193> housecat: ubottu is defaulting to disco in #xubuntu-devel, this isn't ideal.
<housecat> Unit193: do you want focal or groovy?
<Unit193> housecat: I think groovy makes the most sense.
<housecat> Unit193: done'd
<Unit193> Thanks!  I'm also considering asking about disabling ubottu's bug snarfer so we can drop ubot93 in there for that.  Xfce upstream is moving to gitlab and some Xubuntu things are on GH now. :3  Preliminary thoughts?
<housecat> seems fine to me
 * genii sips and checks backscroll
<Unit193> ...Oh, I'm an admin. >_<
<housecat> oh
<housecat> that's nice
#ubuntu-irc 2020-05-22
<Unit193> ubottu: config channel #xubuntu-devel supybot.plugins.Bugtracker.bugSnarfer
<ubottu> True
<ubottu> Unit193: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Unit193> ubottu: config channel #xubuntu-devel supybot.plugins.Bugtracker.bugSnarfer False
<ubottu> Error: You don't have the #xubuntu-devel,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<ubottu> Unit193: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Unit193> I can't add capabilities I don't have either, so I can't even do that with admin.  Nice!
<Unit193> housecat: Can you do that for me?
<Unit193> I asked bluesabre, then dropped it in there.
<housecat> ubottu: config channel #xubuntu-devel supybot.plugins.Bugtracker.bugSnarfer False
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> housecat: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<housecat> Unit193: ^
<Unit193> \o/
 * genii sips
<Unit193> Thanks.
#ubuntu-irc 2020-05-24
<ubot5> Eickmeyer called the ops in #ubuntu-quality ()
